# Euro Delivery - Finance



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

When I did my ED I financed through B of A as they had much better rates. 

They gave me a cashiers check payable to the dealer and I fedexed it to them (used a board sponsor out of state).

All of this was done 10 days or so before I left.


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

cptcrunch said:


> This thread has been helpful regarding incentives and BMWFS. Penfed definitely has better rates but the dealership really wants me to do BMWFS and said they would need to check on the incentives to see if they work with other banks. *Me thinks I'll have to force them to use PenFed.*


:tsk: It doesn't work that way. The dealership has absolutely *zero* control over the incentives that are offered by BMW. It is what it is. BMW decides whether a certain incentive is tied to financing or leasing through BMWFS or not.

If you post the exact incentives you are concerned about I can probably tell you.


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

OP: If you are eligible for USAA membership, check them out. Their incentives don't apply to ED cars, but they do have excellent new car rates, as low as 1.49%.


----------



## namelessman (Dec 23, 2004)

Penfed car buying service is 0.99%, local participating dealers quote almost same US-delivery purchase price with or without Penfed, so it is pretty good. It is unclear if Penfed car buying service works with ED or not.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

cptcrunch said:


> This thread has been helpful regarding incentives and BMWFS. Penfed definitely has better rates but the dealership really wants me to do BMWFS and said they would need to check on the incentives to see if they work with other banks. Me thinks I'll have to force them to use PenFed.
> 
> Furby - When are you doing your ED in April? I'll be there on the 14th


I dont have a date yet, since i just got PO tonight. Is the 14th your pickup?


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

cptcrunch said:


> This thread has been helpful regarding incentives and BMWFS. Penfed definitely has better rates but the dealership really wants me to do BMWFS and said they would need to check on the incentives to see if they work with other banks. Me thinks I'll have to force them to use PenFed.


Which incentives are they checking on? I think you ordered a 2016 340i, right? If so I think the only incentive on it right now is the $1,000 Option Allowance and that's available for cash customers. If you qualify for the Owner Loyalty Two-Payment Waiver, that requires that you finance or lease through BMWFS -- for at least as long as it takes for them to credit your account with $500 off on the first two payments.

Was there any other incentive involved that you qualify for?


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

Is that owner loyalty for all 3s?


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

Ninong said:


> Which incentives are they checking on? I think you ordered a 2016 340i, right? If so I think the only incentive on it right now is the $1,000 Option Allowance and that's available for cash customers. If you qualify for the Owner Loyalty Two-Payment Waiver, that requires that you finance or lease through BMWFS -- for at least as long as it takes for them to credit your account with $500 off on the first two payments.
> 
> Was there any other incentive involved that you qualify for?


At the initial order it was December so they were checking to see which of those incentives would qualify, but then the 60 day lock became a problem. They checked and do not have the BMWFS 2-payment incentive available to me (no previous BMWFS account), so it looks like I'll be paying with PenFed as they have a lower rate than BMWFS and taking the cash incentives.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

furby076 said:


> I dont have a date yet, since i just got PO tonight. Is the 14th your pickup?


April 14th at 0900. They are running low on slots when I changed my date a few days ago, they only had a 0900 and 1100 available in the morning, with some afternoon times available. It seems like they are filling up quick even though we are 2+ months out.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

cptcrunch said:


> April 14th at 0900. They are running low on slots when I changed my date a few days ago, they only had a 0900 and 1100 available in the morning, with some afternoon times available. It seems like they are filling up quick even though we are 2+ months out.


If you take the 0900 slot you'll have plenty of time to do the 1130-1145 English-speaking factory tour, if you're planning on doing that. Obviously, with the 1100 slot you wont' be able to do that. If you take an afternoon slot, you can to to the Welt early, see the Welt, spend a little time at the BMW Museum, do the factory tour, and then pick up your car, provided that your delivery is after 1430.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

cptcrunch said:


> April 14th at 0900. They are running low on slots when I changed my date a few days ago, they only had a 0900 and 1100 available in the morning, with some afternoon times available. It seems like they are filling up quick even though we are 2+ months out.


We will miss each other by one day on pickup. I plan to arrive to Munich the day before. So if you are going to be there maybe we can hookup for beer and bratwurst. I'm still building my itinerary (any recommendations for a solo traveller)?


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

///M-Furby said:


> We will miss each other by one day on pickup. I plan to arrive to Munich the day before. So if you are going to be there maybe we can hookup for beer and bratwurst. I'm still building my itinerary (any recommendations for a solo traveller)?


Did you get a 10:10 slot on the 13th? That was my old slot before I moved it to the 14th. We plan on doing only the Welt and Nurburgring on the 14th. 15th will be castles, Dachu, downtown for the stop watch, etc (haven't fully complied a list). 16th will be Austria Salt Mines, autobahn and car drop off, then to Paris via train on the 17th.

We are only spending 3 days of our trip in Germany, with 4 in London and 3 in Paris/Bayeux.

Depending on when you were doing the Nurburgring, we could meet up there and grab some dinner/beer afterwards.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

cptcrunch said:


> Did you get a 10:10 slot on the 13th? That was my old slot before I moved it to the 14th. We plan on doing only the Welt and Nurburgring on the 14th. 15th will be castles, Dachu, downtown for the stop watch, etc (haven't fully complied a list). 16th will be Austria Salt Mines, autobahn and car drop off, then to Paris via train on the 17th.
> 
> We are only spending 3 days of our trip in Germany, with 4 in London and 3 in Paris/Bayeux.
> 
> Depending on when you were doing the Nurburgring, we could meet up there and grab some dinner/beer afterwards.


It was a 9am slot.

Nice! I'm still planning, but I think my nurburgring adventure will be two days...17th and 18th. 17th will be driving safety day. 18th will be track day (or half)


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

cptcrunch said:


> Did you get a 10:10 slot on the 13th? That was my old slot before I moved it to the 14th. We plan on doing only the Welt and Nurburgring on the 14th. 15th will be castles, Dachu, downtown for the stop watch, etc (haven't fully complied a list). 16th will be Austria Salt Mines, autobahn and car drop off, then to Paris via train on the 17th.
> 
> We are only spending 3 days of our trip in Germany, with 4 in London and 3 in Paris/Bayeux.
> 
> Depending on when you were doing the Nurburgring, we could meet up there and grab some dinner/beer afterwards.


EDIT
My ED date is also May 14th, I'm at 10:20AM; when is yours? - never mind, i'm an idiot and did not read the month LOL

Do you think you can do the all the delivery stuff and still make it to the nurburgring in time on the same day?


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

///M-Furby said:


> It was a 9am slot.
> 
> Nice! I'm still planning, but I think my nurburgring adventure will be two days...17th and 18th. 17th will be driving safety day. 18th will be track day (or half)


I'm envious of your two day Nurburgring adventure. Parts of me wish I had time for that, but I also know my wife would not be so pleased (easily car sick). Interesting that they seem to have lots of slots on the 13th but few on the 14th.



visi107 said:


> EDIT
> My ED date is also May 14th, I'm at 10:20AM; when is yours? - never mind, i'm an idiot and did not read the month LOL
> 
> Do you think you can do the all the delivery stuff and still make it to the nurburgring in time on the same day?


Based on my delivery time, 0900, factory tour time of 1145 (2-3 hours) and opening time of the ring at 1730 local time, I think we should have plenty of time to do all BMW activities + Nurburgring in one day. My plan is to leave the Welt pretty soon after the end of the tour to try and put some miles on the car before the Nurburgring runs. New tires and new brakes plus race track aren't the best combo, not that I plan on doing anything more than 5/10s anyways on an unfamiliar track in an unfamiliar car in an unfamiliar country.

Make sure you check when the Nurburgring is available for tourist drives, as the dates and times can be limited.


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

cptcrunch said:


> I'm envious of your two day Nurburgring adventure. Parts of me wish I had time for that, but I also know my wife would not be so pleased (easily car sick). Interesting that they seem to have lots of slots on the 13th but few on the 14th.
> 
> Based on my delivery time, 0900, factory tour time of 1145 (2-3 hours) and opening time of the ring at 1730 local time, I think we should have plenty of time to do all BMW activities + Nurburgring in one day. My plan is to leave the Welt pretty soon after the end of the tour to try and put some miles on the car before the Nurburgring runs. New tires and new brakes plus race track aren't the best combo, not that I plan on doing anything more than 5/10s anyways on an unfamiliar track in an unfamiliar car in an unfamiliar country.
> 
> Make sure you check when the Nurburgring is available for tourist drives, as the dates and times can be limited.


Now i have never driven in germany so don't know what it's like but 11:45AM for the tour plus two hours for the tour puts you back till 2pm. According to google maps from there to nurburgring is 532km or 5.5 hours meaning u get to nurburgring at 7:30pm. This would be without taking any breaks and not wasting any time, but you might have to stop gas or whatever.

And Furby, they are closed on the 17th.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

visi107 said:


> Now i have never driven in germany so don't know what it's like but 11:45AM for the tour plus two hours for the tour puts you back till 2pm. According to google maps from there to nurburgring is 532km or 5.5 hours meaning u get to nurburgring at 7:30pm. This would be without taking any breaks and not wasting any time, but you might have to stop gas or whatever.
> 
> And Furby, they are closed on the 17th.


Oh, wow. I hadn't looked up the distance from the Welt to the Nurburgring yet (on my list), so I didn't realize it was so far away. Hmmm, might have to re-think some things now.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

visi107 said:


> And Furby, they are closed on the 17th.


Thank you. The place that does a safety class is open. They are nearby. The only problem, they don't do English so i would have to yake a private class for 600 (ouch). I asked if i can take the German and i will follow by example. Otherwise ill skip the class


----------



## visi107 (Mar 20, 2013)

///M-Furby said:


> Thank you. The place that does a safety class is open. They are nearby. The only problem, they don't do English so i would have to yake a private class for 600 (ouch). I asked if i can take the German and i will follow by example. Otherwise ill skip the class


What is the safety class for? I haven't looked into it yet.


----------



## ///M-Furby (Mar 2, 2009)

visi107 said:


> What is the safety class for? I haven't looked into it yet.


Just found out it's german speaking only, unless i want to pay 600 Euros for 4 hours of private instruction. If the money is not an issue, or german is not an issue - then it's a day class where they teach you how to drive your car in extreme situations (skid pad, hard turns, braking, etc). You can find their site linked off the Nurburgring site. I plan to look for another group that does it and has english speaking (at a normal price)


----------

